# Roof mounted pulldown equipment



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

I saw a link to a ceiling mounted pulldown attachment, I think it was about £50? but I can't remember where it was .

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## daz_1983 (May 27, 2013)

Goriila Sports:

Gorilla Sports - Ceiling-Mounted Lat Station

But it's cheaper to buy via Amazon at the minute:

Ceiling-Mounted Lat Station: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Ceiling-Mounted Lat Station: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors ??


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nobody said:


> Ceiling-Mounted Lat Station: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors ??


The description says, "Suitable for lat pulldowns and *biceps workout exercises*". I guess they meant triceps? It would be a weird bit of kit to buy for a bicep workout!


----------

